# Stihl MS192T ordered MS193T delivered



## sgfarm (Dec 7, 2014)

So a couple of weeks ago, I ordered a 192T with a 12" bar for pruning our 600 tree apple orchard, need small and light to reach inside the tree but we are not climbing. Anyway I get there this weekend to pick the saw up and it is a 193T delivered. I cannot see the difference. 

Do any of you know the difference between the 192& 193? 
Should I demand the 192? Or is it discontinued, I notice the Stihl site in Canada does not list the 192 or 193 in top handle version anymore. The stihl US site lists only the 192T, 

I was wondering the if the 193 is the California version or a newer replacement?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## sgfarm (Dec 7, 2014)

I forgot to add that the dealer obviously did not start the saw as the fuel and oil are dry and clean and the chain is very loose. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## zogger (Dec 7, 2014)

Never heard of it. I am sure the guys here and on the chainsaw forum would like some good closeup pics though.


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 7, 2014)

It's on the stihl corporate site so I imagine a192 replacement


----------



## sgfarm (Dec 7, 2014)

Where did you see it. 

On the Canadian site there is a 193 CE with a rear handle 
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/Chain-saws-and-pole-pruners/01528/Arborist-chain-saws.aspx

and on the US site there is only the 192T
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/in-tree-saws/

I have some pictures on my phone but I have to install the tapatalk app and then figure out how to upload the photos. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.stihl.com/the-new-stihl-ms-193-t-chain-saw.aspx


----------



## ray benson (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-to...saw-chains-guide-bars/0140/Arborist-saws.aspx


----------



## Toxic2 (Dec 7, 2014)

I went to order a 192t from my dealer as well and he told me all they sold now was the 193t..i dunno what the difference is but mine works pretty good after some break in and carb adjustments..


----------



## Billy Harris (Feb 1, 2015)

I ordered a 192 and got a 193, I have to say I can't get it to run. I have had it to the shop 2 x going back to get my money back this week. Have to try something else. I like sthil, love the old stuff and the 440 mag but Can't keep the new saw running. Bogs out under load, pull it out and it won't recover.


----------



## flotek (Feb 1, 2015)

Probably some redesigned EPA model that's all choked up to pass ever increasing emissions . I notice stihl seems to get heavier and make less power each year to meet standards ...while husky seems to go the opposite direction


----------



## CR888 (Feb 1, 2015)

A 192/193 rear handle would be light as a feather for small stuff...are the 193's Mtronic or does anyone know the differences between 192/193??


----------



## Toxic2 (Feb 1, 2015)

I did end up having a hard time with mine too..i ended up taking out the spark arrestor and messing with the carb adjustments mutiple times..not sure if it is running better or not now cause there is 6 feet of snow out there so i wont be using it till spring


----------



## GPE-Tree Care (Feb 11, 2015)

sgfarm said:


> So a couple of weeks ago, I ordered a 192T with a 12" bar for pruning our 600 tree apple orchard, need small and light to reach inside the tree but we are not climbing. Anyway I get there this weekend to pick the saw up and it is a 193T delivered. I cannot see the difference.
> 
> Do any of you know the difference between the 192& 193?
> Should I demand the 192? Or is it discontinued, I notice the Stihl site in Canada does not list the 192 or 193 in top handle version anymore. The stihl US site lists only the 192T,
> ...


 The MS193T is the replacement unit to the MS192T. Is a Stratified engine which means it's going to take time to warm up and takes time to get going. Initial feedback is not very positive so if you can exchange it for a MS192T which is a proven saw for many many years, I would go with that option.


----------



## GPE-Tree Care (Feb 11, 2015)

Forgot to also mention the retail price is going to be $20-30 higher for the MS193T


----------



## cre10 (Feb 11, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Billy Harris (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, so I took the saw back. Paid 400 with tax, they offered me 300 for the saw and 650 fr the new 201. 350 plus tax for the upgrade. I haven't had a full tank of gas through it yet... I feel like I should have got a saw that works. Should I be switching to the new husky saw, cause there's not a lot if pos about the new 201 series either.... Feedback


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 27, 2015)

Id tell that dealer to suck one. they did not disclose that you would be getting a different saw than you ordered, and sold you a saw that underperforms. thats what the warranty should cover. I would look for a nice used 200t


----------



## mn man (Feb 27, 2015)

take that crap back and search on the trading post on this site for the previous model


----------



## zogger (Feb 27, 2015)

Billy Harris said:


> Ok, so I took the saw back. Paid 400 with tax, they offered me 300 for the saw and 650 fr the new 201. 350 plus tax for the upgrade. I haven't had a full tank of gas through it yet... I feel like I should have got a saw that works. Should I be switching to the new husky saw, cause there's not a lot if pos about the new 201 series either.... Feedback



There are a couple of tweaks to the 201s that one of the big saw builders here has found that make those run great.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/modding-the-new-ms201t-the-truth-inside.185736/


----------



## Billy Harris (Mar 1, 2015)

OK, well I can't get my money back on the 193turd. I can't get the saw to run, they can't get the saw to run, I talked to the Sthil rep and he can't help me. I run a all sthil equipment and does that every piss me off. I have to upgrade to the 201t I guess for 350 or take the 300 loosing 100, and spend another 200 to get a MS200 used. The guy that has it is an arborist, so its a risk but so is buying a Sthil 201 from what i hear... advice?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 1, 2015)

Yesterday my dealer had some 192's on the shelf $319 with a 14" b&c


----------



## zogger (Mar 1, 2015)

Billy Harris said:


> OK, well I can't get my money back on the 193turd. I can't get the saw to run, they can't get the saw to run, I talked to the Sthil rep and he can't help me. I run a all sthil equipment and does that every piss me off. I have to upgrade to the 201t I guess for 350 or take the 300 loosing 100, and spend another 200 to get a MS200 used. The guy that has it is an arborist, so its a risk but so is buying a Sthil 201 from what i hear... advice?



The dealership can't get it to run, but they'll take it back and...man, that's some crap. I'd keep bumping up the stihl food chain, up above the last person you talked to, and get it fixed. Well, try to anyway.

I have not run one, but hear the climbers here say the echo model 355t is pretty good and much cheaper than the stihl or husky tophandles.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 1, 2015)

That is bull shot. Go up the ladder with stihl, e-mails, phone calls, whatever. Also rat out the dealer and crappy rep.


----------



## katoom400 (Aug 30, 2015)

has anyone had good luck with the new 193t's? looking for a light saw for trail clearing duty and I can buy a used 192t for $300 or a new 193t for $375 OTD.

Is there anything that much better about the older model that would make me choose it over the new one for $75 more?


----------



## CoreyB (Aug 30, 2015)

People who like 192's really like them. I have a rear handle 192. This is about the only feedback I have seen on the 193. They are not a mainstream saw so it will take some time to get much real world views of the 193. But it does not look promising so far and that dealer I would put his name and contact info on here so if anyone felt like calling and letting them know there thoughts and any suggestions on how to get a saw to run or treat customers. Ps I would buy a second 192 if a reasonable deal came along.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 30, 2015)

The 193T isn't $75 more here, the 192T was $319 and the 193T is $329.


----------



## katoom400 (Aug 31, 2015)

I meant a new 193t is ~ $75 more than the used 192t's I've found around here. the 192t is no longer available at my local STIHL dealers. for $75 it is a no brainer to buy new, unless there is something better about the older 192 model???

also in the mix....dare I say it: echo 355t for about the same price as a 193t with a bit more power.

my draw to the 192/3 was of course the STIHL name but more so this slick motorcycle mount that TrailTech makes for them.

http://www.trailtech.net/hard-parts/chainsaw-mount


----------



## Andy Wilkinson (Aug 2, 2016)

I have been using the 193t for over a year. Took a bit to get it broke in but now is my goto saw. Used primarily for Climbing, but bucking the smaller logs seems to be no problem. 
Only thing I would change is the air filter seems to clog quick. In my own opinion a welcome addition to the other stihls for my tree service


----------



## Erik B (Aug 2, 2016)

Andy Wilkinson said:


> I have been using the 193t for over a year. Took a bit to get it broke in but now is my goto saw. Used primarily for Climbing, but bucking the smaller logs seems to be no problem.
> Only thing I would change is the air filter seems to clog quick. In my own opinion a welcome addition to the other stihls for my tree service


Welcome to the site. Great people on here with a wealth of knowledge. Top handle saws are nice to use on anything up to 6-8 inches.
Erik B


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 3, 2016)

Erik B said:


> Welcome to the site. Great people on here with a wealth of knowledge. Top handle saws are nice to use on anything up to 6-8 inches.
> Erik B



I have a 192T bought back in about 2014...actually it is the second one I bought. 1st one didn't survive beign run over after having in only a month. I will never, ever be without a good top-handle again. I makes brushing out a tree a whole, new, wonderful world!

Ran over the 2nd 292t 2 weeks agon, only bent the bar and broke the brake handle. Didn't want to be without a top handle so off to dealer the same day. I reached for the credit card to pay for it and discoverd the card missing, canceled the purchase. Same day ordered a new clutch cover w/brake and was bak in business the next day. Price on the 193T was $349


----------



## WoodBeav (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a 193 rear handle and I love the saw. It has started and ran amazing for me since the day I bought it. I used to cut 90% of my firewood with a Stihl ms180. Compared to the 180 the 193 feels smooth and refined. It is feather light and has adequate power when used in the manner it was intended. It has suspension unlike the 180 and so I feel way less vibration when cutting. So far I like the stratified engine. I find the they run cleaner and use far less fuel to cut the same amount of wood. After a days work with the stratified engines I find that my clothes have dramatically less 2 stroke exhaust smell. I do find that these little saws and the cutting bars that they come with need a little more maintenance and frequent cleaning under the sprocket cover than do the larger saws. I love to use small light saws whenever I can. O I almost forgot the one thing I do not care for about the 193 is the goofy "easy start" feature. Talk about an unnecessary feature its a 30cc engine! But regardless of that I still think its a great saw.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2017)

I had the 192T until it grew legs one night. Sweetest running, starting, etc small saw I have ever used. Bought a replacement (193T), buddy also has the 193T - both those saws are amazingly hard to pull for such a small saw. We can see no reason for it. Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## cedarhollow (Jan 26, 2017)

I am a real newby here and did not have to cut wood to stay warm till 2 years ago but I have seen a lot of those ms193t's in pawn shops for $160-$250 plus and had been tempted but a pawn shop where I have been buying stuff for a long time sold me a like new 180c for $125 and I have run at least 3 gallons of gas through it, and the only issues were replacing chain twice and had to adjust idle once. What is the benefit of the stihl "MSXXXT" saws


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 27, 2017)

cedarhollow said:


> I am a real newby here and did not have to cut wood to stay warm till 2 years ago but I have seen a lot of those ms193t's in pawn shops for $160-$250 plus and had been tempted but a pawn shop where I have been buying stuff for a long time sold me a like new 180c for $125 and I have run at least 3 gallons of gas through it, and the only issues were replacing chain twice and had to adjust idle once. What is the benefit of the stihl "MSXXXT" saws



One handed brushing out a tree. Use one once and you'll never go back. I have loaned mine out to three people now and everyone bought one almost instantly.

Yes, safety says neveer use one one-handed.


----------



## cedarhollow (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I picked up a 193t yesterday for $60. looks like it wasn't used too much, bar still has lots of original paint and chain is good and sharp, air filter cover has is cracked and spark plug threads are stripped, last night on ebay someone had a helicoil 10mm spark plug kit for $62. How many of you would have passed on this saw.
its on the way. These saws are so light if it runs well it will a real back saver. 2lbs lighter than 180c. Do these climbing saws last as long as pro saws or are they more like a homeowner saw?


----------



## GVS (Jan 31, 2017)

cedarhollow said:


> Well I picked up a 193t yesterday for $60. looks like it wasn't used too much, bar still has lots of original paint and chain is good and sharp, air filter cover has is cracked and spark plug threads are stripped, last night on ebay someone had a helicoil 10mm spark plug kit for $62. How many of you would have passed on this saw.
> its on the way. These saws are so light if it runs well it will a real back saver. 2lbs lighter than 180c. Do these climbing saws last as long as pro saws or are they more like a homeowner saw?



I wouldn't pass on it but I wouldn't drop $60.00 on it either.


----------



## Treeking78 (Jan 31, 2017)

I had a 193 what's to run it was junk I like the 192 better I trade it in for a 201t

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 31, 2017)

Treeking78 said:


> I had a 193 what's to run it was junk I like the 192 better I trade it in for a 201t
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



The 192T was a real sweetheart. Mine grew legs one day so I bought the 193T (192t no longer made). I do NOT understand why such a small saw is such a baitch to pull. All I can do to pull the full length of the cord on first try and if it takes more than 3 trys I can't even make it over a couple compressions. Buddy has one the same way. If I could find the guy who took mine I would swap an almost new saw for my old well-used one


----------



## cedarhollow (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear bout growing legs, I got put out of business when 75 outboard motors and more than $35,000 worth of Snap on and Mac tools grew legs. Now I'm still trying to get my life back on track after 11 years. I can always resell the helicoil set and this morning went to a stihl dealer I had never been to before and they quoted me $95 for cylinder, piston wrist pin and circlips.
The seller on ebay wanting $250 is in outer space, New saw at the dealer $309 w 14" B&C
What is it about the 193's that are junk. is the strato engine the problem? I can always put helicoil in it carefully, put in plug and if it won't run put it up on ebay auction with $0.01 start price as parts/for repair. and buy a new Dolmar ps-32 or Ps350
Just thinking worst case senario.


----------



## Pavel Baranyuk (Jun 15, 2019)

sgfarm said:


> So a couple of weeks ago, I ordered a 192T with a 12" bar for pruning our 600 tree apple orchard, need small and light to reach inside the tree but we are not climbing. Anyway I get there this weekend to pick the saw up and it is a 193T delivered. I cannot see the difference.
> 
> Do any of you know the difference between the 192& 193?
> Should I demand the 192? Or is it discontinued, I notice the Stihl site in Canada does not list the 192 or 193 in top handle version anymore. The stihl US site lists only the 192T,
> ...


Hi! For 12-15 years I use stihl ms 192 t 14 in bar. Never had problems until about couple of months when at start chain saw was running ruff but after warmed up get better. One day week ago I took apart carburetor washed with carburetor & chock cleaner then blew with air and assembled and installed on saw. Recently had big project and my saw works like Swiss watch. Three days ago obtained new ms 193 t 14 in bar, don't see any difference but sounds little different.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 15, 2019)

cedarhollow said:


> Sorry to hear bout growing legs, I got put out of business when 75 outboard motors and more than $35,000 worth of Snap on and Mac tools grew legs. Now I'm still trying to get my life back on track after 11 years. I can always resell the helicoil set and this morning went to a stihl dealer I had never been to before and they quoted me $95 for cylinder, piston wrist pin and circlips.
> The seller on ebay wanting $250 is in outer space, New saw at the dealer $309 w 14" B&C
> What is it about the 193's that are junk. is the strato engine the problem? I can always put helicoil in it carefully, put in plug and if it won't run put it up on ebay auction with $0.01 start price as parts/for repair. and buy a new Dolmar ps-32 or Ps350
> Just thinking worst case senario.



Sorry for the last e reply. Per my dealer the 193T was designed for the 'easy start' system. Pull cord out slowly winds up a spring, the releases at end of pull cranks engine. Unfortunately the users would pull like normal which ruins the 'easy star' so they removed that. Result was a smaller diameter wheel the cord is operating. 

The 193t isn't junk by any means, it is a fine saw. The problem is a small saw that is ery difficult to hold stable enough to pull the cord all the way out the first pull of the day. 

I finally tossed in the towel and went to a Husky top handle.


----------

